

Outcome of airbnb subpoena + what one should do about it? - wuntee

Eventually, I assume that airbnb is going to have to give up information to the state regarding NYC residents who have rented their house&#x2F;apartment not in accordance with the Illegal Hotel Law.<p>What will the likely consequences be for people who will be for people that are &quot;prosecuted&quot;?<p>How can one minimize the likelihood of their data being in the set provided to the state?
======
SEJeff
If you broke that law (intentionally or not) and their subpoena succeeds, they
can't exactly remove your data. That would put them in contempt and would put
them more legally liable. Your best bet is to call a lawyer and see what they
think you could do to minimize the damage (if any)

